# New rat cage



## jin1978 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

First post here. We have just brought a secondhand cage as my fiancee would like to have pet rats again.

The plastic tray at the bottom is a little stained and we'd like to replace it. Does anyone know where we can get a replacement?

Sorry i don't know the brand of cage, but here's a picture.










The tray is ~50cm x 75cm.

Thanks
J


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm not sure about that one it looks like sort of a cross between the SRS and the explorer. You can get custom made metal trays from some places but other than that I think you would have to contact the manufacturer of the cage and ask for a new one.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's an explorer but the middle shelf is missing.
I know some people get them custom made so there deeper to keep substrate in. But if you want the originals then you need to contact liberta rat cages and tell them you need another explorer tray. The middle one should have the corner cut out.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Is the bottom tray got a wire floor over it?
If so you'll have to remove that.
And if you don't get a middle tray you will need plenty of hammocks to break any falls.


----------



## jin1978 (Jun 28, 2012)

It's neither an SRS or Explorer, the dimensions are wrong. They are both 63cm x 93cm not 50cm x 75cm.

And no the bottom tray does not have a wire floor over it, although the picture does kinda look like that.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the explorer measurements are 93x63 (thanks to Chris' liners!)
If you can't get another tray you could always cover that tray in floor tiles or something.

ETA: I just reread it- you mean your trays are not 93x63 right?
Sorry!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A Ferret Nation perhaps? Although I don't think the shelves are the same. The Ferret Nation is made by Midwest (I think). The bar spacing looks quite wide.








There are also a number of cages that have recently come out on the market though I can't remember their names, I'll see if a quick Google throws up anything


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I didn't think it was the explorer. It has different shelves and ladders. I actually think that I saw that cage from the supplier on ebay when I was thinking of getting my explorer and they don't actually supply trays with it they just said to buy some lino to cover the wire floors. I think that is what you will have to do or get a custom made tray as the wire floors will damage the rats feet.


----------



## jin1978 (Jun 28, 2012)

Found one :thumbup: Dog crate tray


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

The ferret nation is nearly exactly the same size as the explorer- I don't know what it is!
Glad you found a tray though


----------



## jin1978 (Jun 28, 2012)

Maltey said:


> The ferret nation is nearly exactly the same size as the explorer- I don't know what it is!
> Glad you found a tray though


I don't have a clue on the make either, but the Fiancee is very happy now.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Remember you need to get something to cover up the wire floors or your rats will end up with bumblefoot!


----------



## jin1978 (Jun 28, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Remember you need to get something to cover up the wire floors or your rats will end up with bumblefoot!


Will do. Fiancee has already said about that, i seem to just be doing all the running around finding her the bits.


----------

